# "How to Ask Questions the Smart Way"



## bookwormep (Dec 25, 2017)

Hello to all:

Here is a gift to all (Newbies and Experienced), this is the holiday season, a good read for everyone:
"How to Ask Questions the Smart Way" by Eric S. Raymond

http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html

And Merry Christmas!

EDIT: If the moderators want to move this (How-to), feel free.


----------



## herrbischoff (Dec 26, 2017)

I have long held the view that this should be required reading for anyone before participating in any kind of community.


----------



## ShelLuser (Dec 26, 2017)

I would be more impressed if that page didn't already exist for nearly 20 years


----------



## SirDice (Dec 27, 2017)

You might want to read this: Select the right forum for new threads. Especially the link at the bottom. It's been there for at least 8 years.


----------

